# Off-grid Christmas



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

For Sale near Jasper AR:
Go Power Solar System, 2 155w panels, controller, inverter, all connectors.
$700
2 Sundanzer DC50 fridge/freezers. 1.8 cubic feet.
$300 each
Natures Head composting toilet with solar deck-fan
$300
All American Sun Oven
$60

Al bought new in 2012. Never used or installed.
Please pm for more details.


----------

